# Autocruise Pioneer Tasman: Fridge, rear lights and bike rack!



## Borders guy (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, I am new to motor homes and have recently bought an Autocruise Pioneer Tasman. 

The fridge works only with gas. The rear becomes very hot when powered by electricity but no cooling inside the fridge. Has anybody any experience of this problem?

I had a wee collision while reversing, and smashed the drivers side rear light panel. I need to find a replacement. Anybody know how I can find one?

Have bought a bike rack for the back end but it requires bolts to go right through the van wall. This would involve the shower wall on one side, which I want to avoid. Any advice?

Thanks for your help

Andrew


----------

